# LS7 Clutch Install question.



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay,

Been reading the forums for about a hour searching for info on the LS7 clutch kit for my 05 M6 Goat.

The kit i think i need is GM Parts Direct: pkc6ls7clutchkit - LS7 Clutch Kit its from GM Direct.

^-- does this come with the bearing? is there more that i'll need to order?

I'm also confused on which Slave Cylinder to use.. i have read that a 2001 Comero is best. i want to do a remote bleed on it but not to sure, will have to read up more on this.

This is my very first clutch replacement, and I'm trying to compile a parts list so that when me and my brother-in law <-- mechanically inclined, get to work i'll know whats needed and how much it will cost.

Also, while the clutch job is underway we also want to change the tranny fluid while we are at it.

which fluid? i have read DexIII, DexVII, Ect.

P.S. must order the clutch by friday of next week.

Motor will be back in a few weeks and i don't want to have a motor ready for install and no clutch..

Much thanks to all from GTOForums! arty:


----------

